# Quincy Police Officer James Cochrane Killed In Motorcycle Accident



## Chree

Officer Cochrane was great Officer, a great person, and a good friend. He will be sorely missed by our department. It will be a tough week at the Quincy Police Department. Please keep his wife and family in your thoughts.


----------



## Blueflu1

*Quincy police officer killed in motorcycle crash*

Quincy, Mass. -- A motorcycle crash ends in tragedy for a local police officer.
Quincy police confirm the death of one of their own, James Cochrane.
Cochrane was transported to Boston Medical late Saturday night after the off-duty officer collided with a vehicle on Quincy's South Artery.
The accident sent the officer some 25 feet into the air, his helmet flew off and his head hit the pavement leaving him unconscious with severe head wounds.
The District Attorney's office is investigating.


----------



## mpdcam

I went to the academy with Jimmy. RIP brother!!!!


----------



## sulldog6

*Re: Quincy Police Officer killed in motorcycle accident*

RIP Officer Cochrane.
My prayers for his family & his QPD family.


----------



## zebra3

*Re: Quincy Police Officer killed in motorcycle accident*

Condolences to the Cochrane Family and the Quincy PD.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: Quincy Police Officer killed in motorcycle accident*

prayers forthe family and all his many friends and brothers


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Quincy Police Officer killed in motorcycle accident*

Prayers for all family members, friends, and the Ouincy PD


----------



## dmackack

*Re: Quincy Police Officer Injured In Motorcycle Crash*

My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Quincy Police Officer Injured In Motorcycle Crash*

My condolences go out to his family, friends and QPD.


----------



## ike5229

The wake for Officer Cochrane will be held on Wed from 1500-2000 at Sweeney Brothers Funeral Home at 1 Independence Ave. The funeral mass will be held at
St.Johns Church at 44 School st on Thursday


----------



## fscpd907

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family, friends and co-workers during this tough time.


----------



## MA218

*Re: Quincy Police Officer Injured In Motorcycle Crash*

RIP Officer Cochrane


----------



## frapmpd24

*Re: Quincy Police Officer Injured In Motorcycle Crash*

My prayers go out to Officer Cochrane, his family, friends, and Quincy PD.

The department I work for lost an officer five years ago under the same circumstances. Very sad and preventable too if drivers out there would pay attention. To my fellow brother/sister officers who ride on and off duty, please stay safe out there.


----------



## ArchAngel2

Jamie was a cops cop, he was always there when you needed him. An excellent guy and a good friend to us all, he will always be missed


----------



## kwflatbed

*Officer, woman killed in Quincy crashes: Postal worker to be charged in death of off-duty officer*








Officer James Cochrane _By Patriot Ledger staff_
Weekend traffic accidents in Quincy claimed the lives of an off-duty police officer and a young Fall River woman.

James M. Cochrane, 38, an eight-year veteran of the police department's motorcycle patrol, died yesterday of head injuries he suffered when his motorcycle collided with a car driven by Michael Brown of Quincy on Southern Artery in Quincy.

Witnesses said the officer was hit by a Ford Focus at about 4 p.m. Saturday at the entrance to the Stop & Shop parking lot. Cochrane was thrown 25 feet and his helmet was jarred loose.

He was taken to Quincy Medical Center and transferred to Boston Medical Center.

Family, friends and co-workers maintained a vigil outside his hospital room.

Quincy Police Chief Robert Crowley said more than 50 people outside the room when word was given that Cochrane had died, at about 1:30 yesterday afternoon.

''It was extremely difficult. When we got the news, it was just complete silence,'' Crowley said.

Brown was heading north on Southern Artery and was making a left hand turn into the Stop and Shop parking lot, and Cochrane was traveling southbound on Southern Artery, Crowley said.

Two people who were near the scene initially came to Cochrane's aid, and officers arrived a short time later.

Lee Mangos, 32, of Brockton, was working across the street at Munro Muffler Shop when he watched the blue car start to make a left turn into the Stop and Shop parking area from Southern Artery.

''The motorcycle was coming in the other direction and the car turned in front of him in one continuous motion - did not stop - I assume the driver thought he had time to complete the turn - and the motorcycle hit the car in the front, spun sideways and then hit the car again.

''It was enough of an impact so the cyclist was ejected off his bike, and he flew through the air about 25 or 30 feet and landed on his head on the pavement. His helmet - it was a half-shell - had come off somewhere along the way - that's the mystery, where it was dislodged.''

Mangos and a co-worker ran over and were first to reach the officer.

The coworker had called 911 on his cell phone while they were running over to the accident. When the police arrived, Mangos said, they opened the injured man's wallet and saw his police badge.-

Another passerby had blocked traffic with his car until police and ambulances arrived.

Police said Brown, 42, a postal worker, will be charged with misdemeanor vehicular homicide, failure to yield and driving to endanger.

A native of North Quincy, Cochrane was a former member of Local 88 Tunnel Workers Union. He was married to Maria Styles Cochrane.

''Jamie was a genuinely nice individual,'' Crowley said. ''He always had a smile on his face. I don't think I have ever seen him in a bad mood.

''He was an excellent worker. Even the other motorcycle officers would admit that he was probably the best rider.

''Jamie was someone you could always count on,'' Crowley said.

The fatal accident was the second in the city in 13 hours. At 3:20 a.m. Saturday, Rachel Saraiva, 23, of Fall River was killed in a collision on the Southeast Expressway near the Furnace Brook Parkway exit.

Police said Saraiva was driving a 1997 Oldsmobile Achieva that hit the rear of a 1997 Honda Civic. Her car swerved into the median and struck the barrier, throwing her from the car. She died at Boston Medical Center.

The driver of the Civic, William Mulvey, 34, of Brockton, was not injured.

Another accident yesterday in Norwell left a 50-year-old Whitman man in critical condition.

Eric A. Vance was traveling west on Grove Street shortly before 1 p.m. when he collided with a car at Prospect Street.

He was flown to Brigham and Women's Hospital.

The other driver was identified as Lillian C. Spirito of Hingham.

Police say no charges have been filed.

Copyright 2006 The Patriot Ledger
Transmitted Monday, September 11, 2006


----------



## Opie

RIP Brother. My thoughts and Prayers are with your family.


----------



## Chree

"Motor Officers"
-Author Unknown
It sounds like thunder far away, but the skies are blue and bright...
And soon they crest the hill nearby, and ride into our sight.
They shake the ground with powerful sound, and they make some hearts beat fast...They look so proud and noble, like Knights come from the past.
Side by side, they always ride, and seem to move as one...
From early in the morning light, to the setting of the sun.
And children point and wave to them, from cars that pass them by...*
A*nd young ones ask their parents, why the men have mirrors for eyes.
They ride the roads, and fight for good, and defend small ones like you...
They ask to ride, and do with pride, and sometimes they are few.
Like men of steel, on Silver Wings, they sparkle in the light...
then with a roar and rumble, they ride out of our sight.
Sometimes when one has fallen, never to ride again...
You can hear the others calling, like thunder on the wind.
Side by side, they slowly ride, and their thunder is a mournful sound...
And the mirrors hide their eyes from us, when teardrops fall to ground.
So if you see one riding, and you look into his face...
You see your reflection in his eyes, you know that you are safe.
For motormen are a special breed, they love to ride the wind...
And when you hear the thunder boom, the fallen ones ride again.​


----------



## TripleSeven

Rest in peace brother


----------



## ROCK1122

Officer Cochrane, my thoughts and prayer's go to you and your family. God bless and rest in peace.


----------



## mikey742

Rest in peace.


----------



## thelastsamurai

My prayers go out to the family, friends and the Qunicy PD. RIP Brother


----------



## 48Weeks

*QPD Officer Down*

*Saluting a hometown cop: Family, fellow officers, city workers honor motorcycle officer killed in crash*








*Officer James Cochrane *_By SUE SCHEIBLE_
_The Patriot Ledger_
James Cochrane wanted to be a police officer ever since he was 6.

When he was accepted by both the State Police and the Quincy Police Department at the same time, he chose to serve the city, his wife Maria said.

''He wanted to work for the city of Quincy because he's a lifelong resident and he loved the city,'' she said.

Cochrane's loyalty and commitment to the city was foremost on the minds of his family and fellow officers yesterday as they gathered to honor the officer, killed in a motorcycle accident while off duty.

''This is a brother officer coming through,'' Lt. Don Greenwood said.

With that brief command, nearly 100 police officers and other city workers stood at attention, lining Sea Street opposite the Quincy police station, as Cochrane's body was returned to Quincy for his wake and funeral services.

Cochrane, 38, was killed at about 4 o'clock Saturday afternoon when the motorcycle he was riding south on Southern Artery collided with a northbound car making a left turn into the Stop & Shop parking lot at 500 Southern Artery. Cochrane was thrown from his motorcycle, his head hitting the pavement after his helmet had been dislodged in the collision.

A member of the Quincy Police Department's motorcycle unit for eight years, he died Sunday at Boston Medical Center from extensive head injuries.

The driver of the car, Michael Brown, 42, of Quincy will be charged with misdemeanor vehicular homicide, failure to yield and driving to endanger, police said.

Police officers and coworkers had held a vigil Sunday with Cochrane's family and friends at the hospital.

Yesterday at 12:15 p.m., the blue hearse from Sweeney Brothers Home for Funerals left Quincy to pick up Cochrane's body at the state Medical Examiner's Office in Boston and then proceeded to Quincy, via the Southeast Expressway, with a growing police escort en route.

At the Quincy police station, the officers began gathering in the parking lot at about 12:30 p.m. for the tribute.

They stood at attention as the procession passed on its way to the funeral home. Other police department personnel and members of the city public works department stood silently across the street. A lone man, who said he worked for the DPW and knew Cochrane, also stood holding his cap behind his back.

''It shows how we all feel, but when we do that, it means someone has been lost,'' said Capt. John Dougan. ''He is going to be missed.''

It was a fitting tribute for an officer who in life had shown great respect for families in mourning, his wife said.

When on detail for funerals, she recalled, he refused to hurry a family paying their respects, even on the coldest day.

''Jamie would stand at attention, even when it was minus 30 degrees outside, and wait until the family came out,'' she said. ''If his fingers would be falling off and he had frostbite, he wouldn't care.''

Such empathy was typical of a man who regularly mowed the lawns and plowed the driveways of his elderly neighbors, she added.

Lee Mangos, 32, of Brockton, and Chris Johnson, 23, of Mattapan, who were the first to come to Cochrane's aid seconds after the crash, said they plan to attend the funeral.

Mangos and Johnson were working across the street at Monro Muffler/Brake Service when they saw the collision and raced to Cochrane side.

A native of North Quincy, Cochrane was a member of Local 88 Tunnel Workers Union before joining the police force. His wife said he'd been in awe of his grandfather, Thomas Keefe, who was a member of the Boston force.

''Jamie was a genuinely nice individual,'' Quincy Police Chief Robert Crowley said. ''He always had a smile on his face. I don't think I have ever seen him in a bad mood.''

_Sue Scheible may be reached at [email protected] ._

Copyright 2006 The Patriot Ledger
Transmitted Tuesday, September 12, 2006










Great person, will be missed. RIP Brother.


----------



## JoninNH

*Re: QPD Officer down*

Rest In Peace. His family will be in my prayers. God bless.


----------



## kwflatbed

James M (Jamie) Cochrane

 COCHRANEJames M. Jamie, Quincy Police Dept., of Quincy, suddenly by acci dent, September 10, 2006, beloved hus band of Maria A. (Styles) Cochrane. Lov ing father of the late Caroline S. Cochrane and the late Mia S. Cochrane. Cherished son of Edward H. and Elaine (Keefe) Cochrane, of Quincy. Dear brother of Ed ward T. Cochrane, Thomas J. Cochrane, both of Quincy and Judi A. Borowski of Warwick, RI. Grandson of Gertrude (Stokinger) Keefe, of Quincy and the late Thomas L. Keefe, B.P.D., the late Edward H. and the late Dorothy (Webster) Coch rane. Son-in-law of Christopher Styles of Weymouth. Brother-in-law of Kevin Borowski, Evan Styles and Eric Styles. Also survived by 3 nieces, 3 nephews, many aunts, uncles, cousins, fellow offi cers and friends. Funeral from the Sweeney Brothers Home for Funerals, 1 Independence Ave., Quincy, Thursday, September 14 at 9 a.m. Funeral Mass in St. John the Baptist Church, 44 School St., Quincy, at 10:30 a.m. Relatives and friends are invited to attend. Visiting hours Wednesday 3-8 p.m. Interment Ce dar Grove Cemetery, Dorchester. In lieu of flowers, donations in Jamies memory may be made to the Quincy Police Mutual Aid Association, 1 Sea St., Quincy, MA 02169 or to Childrens Hospital, 300 Lon gwood Ave., Boston, MA 02115.

Published in The Patriot Ledger on 9/12/2006. Guest Book • Flowers • Gift Shop • Charities


----------



## Guest

Arrangements for Officer Cochrane's funeral;

Wake - Wednesday, September 13th 1500-2000 hours at Sweeney Brothers Home for Funerals, 1 Independence Avenue in Quincy.

Walk-by - Thursday, September 14th 0915 hours at Saint John's Church, 44 School Street in Quincy.

Funeral - Thursday, September 14th 1030 hours at Saint John's Church.

The staging area for the walk-by & funeral will be at the Quincy Elks Lodge at 254 Quarry Street at 0700 hours on Thursday. Excess parking is available across Quarry Street, the large, usually unused parking lot at Highpoint. Shuttle busses will be provided from the Elks to Sweeney's for the walk-by, then officers will march in formation to the church, which is less than a mile away. After the funeral, busses will take everyone from the church to Cedar Grove Cemetary, then back to the Quincy Elks for a collation.

Jamie was one of the most genuinely nice & good people I've ever met in my life, the type of man you hope your daughter marries someday. His death has devastated the Quincy Police Department, but we'll carry-on, as he would have wanted us to.


----------



## badgebunny

Heartfelt sympathies for the QPD and for the Cochrane family.


----------



## DoD102

RIP Brother. Prayers to your family and dept. from VA Police Bedford, Ma.


----------



## Chree

Amazing tribute to an amazing guy. Jamie, you went out in style. Rest in Peace, my friend. I will wear your number with pride. Ride on S6.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Quincy cops find comfort in pal's stories
*By *Joe Fitzgerald*
Boston Herald Columnist
Monday, September 25, 2006 - Updated: 08:18 AM EST

*B*illy Ward laughed as he told yet another tale of the times he shared with his friend and fellow officer, Jamie Cochrane, the Quincy cop killed two weeks ago when another vehicle knocked him off his motorcycle. 
Both were Quincy natives, though from different parts of town. 
"I grew up in West Quincy, not too far from the quarries," Ward, 39, recalled. "He was from North Quincy, the other side of the tracks. That was a running joke between us. When we'd find kids drinking in the park we'd find out which school they went to and then make them an offer: 'We can take you to the station and call your parents, or you can sing your high school fight song. And if you don't sing it satisfactorily, we'll call them anyway.'

 "We didn't want them looking at cops as their enemies, so we tried to use discretion because we used to be those kids; that used to be us. So we'd make them sing, then take away their beer. We'd laugh and they'd get a kick out of it, too. When we'd see them around town they'd say, 'You're the guys who made us sing.' "


Ward, who did his pal's eulogy, continues to find comfort in telling his stories "because it really hasn't fully hit me yet," even though he's now hard at work with other Quincy cops in putting together a memorial fund-raiser next month.

"It's not just me," he said, referring to his grief. "Our entire department is hurting. Guys I've never seen shed a tear are really having a hard time with this."

Cochrane, 38, was a motorcycle cop, "our best rider, by far," though he was off-duty the night he lost his life.

"He could be as tough as he had to be," Ward marveled. "One night the two of us were attacked in an apartment by five men who somehow thought we were immigration officials. It was 5-on-2, and I watched Jamie throw a 200-pound guy across the room. I also watched him cradle the head of a man who was seriously injured in an accident, calming him with the most soothing conversation you could imagine.

"But most of all, I remember the laughs. We never worked a night together without having a few laughs."

That included Jamie's last night on the job.

Ward had left the motorcycle unit to become a detective with the drug squad.

"Billy O'Brien and I were in unmarked cars, following a suspect, when we radioed for Jamie to make the stop. He was our go-to guy. He left his house, jumped on his bike and met us on Newport Avenue where he pulled right up to the driver's door. He and Billy grabbed the driver, I pulled out the passenger, and we arrested them both for possession of crack cocaine.

"Then he said, 'I'm going to get a haircut.' I said, 'Please, tell me she's a miracle worker if she's going to work on that head.' He looked at me and asked, 'Billy, are you getting heavy or is that shirt too small?' Then he rode off smiling. It was the last thing he ever said to me."

The fund-raiser, scheduled for Oct. 27 at the IBEW hall in Dorchester, is the cops' way of assuring Jamie's widow, Maria, that all of her needs will be met. 
 If you'd like to participate, you can write a check to "Friends of Maria Cochrane" and mail it to P.O. Box 690268, Quincy, 02269. 
"I never met anyone who loved his wife more than he loved her," Ward said. "Yet, for whatever reason, he didn't have life insurance. Well, we love her, too, which is why cops are coming out of the woodwork to make this what it should be. 
"He did so much for so many of us, and this will be our chance to give something back."


----------

